# how much does your 8/9 week pup weigh?



## looby

Hi

Rigby was weighed at the vets at his 8 week jabs and weighs 1.9kg.

I don't know if this is big or small or average- just thought it might be interesting to compare and keep a record of weights with you others that have pups of a similar age.

xx


----------



## JulesB

Betty is one of the smaller cockapoo's as she only weighs 5.2kg fully grown (she's an English Working x toy poodle).

i had her weighed at the vets at 8.5 weeks and she was 1.4kg.

What cross is Rigby?


----------



## looby

Betty is so cute- very similar in markings to Rigby. 

He is a working cocker x miniature poodle.

I suppose Betty is smaller due to the toy in her?
xx


----------



## JulesB

looby said:


> Betty is so cute- very similar in markings to Rigby.
> 
> He is a working cocker x miniature poodle.
> 
> I suppose Betty is smaller due to the toy in her?
> xx


Yes that's right but there are some toy crosses that are larger than the miniature crosses so it just depends. Betty's mum was quite petite and Betty has ended up very petite and quite leggy.

From your avatar pic, Rigby looks very similar to Betty. She had more white on her nose as a puppy but that doesn't show as much as she's got more and more fluffy!!

Have you got some pics of Rigby??

xx


----------



## looby

I have on my phone- Ill try and post them later- he is so lovely even if I do say so myself!!!
xx


----------



## JulesB

looby said:


> I have on my phone- Ill try and post them later- he is so lovely even if I do say so myself!!!
> xx


Lol us owners aren't at all biased are we!!! I do think cockapoos are just too cute!!!

xx


----------



## embee

This is Remy's weight and height to date:

8 weeks 2.3kg
9 weeks 2.5kg
11 weeks	10 inches	3.5kg
3 months	11 inches	4.1kg
4 months 4.54kg
20 weeks	13 inches	6.0kg


----------



## JoJo

Picnic was 2.8 kg at 2 months old 

All dogs develop ate different rates ... and due to mix size and weight will differ between cockapoo


----------



## Rufini

Vincent was about 2.5KG at 8 weeks old I think  He is an English working Spaniel x Mini poodle


----------



## Lozza

At 9 weeks Boston was 3.7kg. At 19 weeks he was 9kg and is now due for another weigh in. I think he's big for a cockapoo tho.


----------



## looby

Thanks everyone- there is such a range isn't there? I am interested to see how much Rigby weighs at his next jab- he looks like he's grown in the week we've had him!
xx


----------



## Scarlett

Scarlett is almost 9 weeks now and she weighed 5lbs 1oz at the vet today


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I think Poppy was 1.5kg at about 8 and a half weeks, not sure what she is now though


----------



## strof51

Poppy was 2.2kg at 10 weeks, she's 27 months and is 9.8kg.
Rosie was 1.5kg at 8 weeks, she is 8 months and is 6.8kg.


----------



## Kitty4

Rosie was weighed at the vets today, shes 9 week old and weighs 2.7 kg. There seems to be quite a variation in weights but i suppose they all grow at different speeds!


----------



## Soo

Mitzy at 9 weeks is a little chubba, she weighs 2.9 kg.


----------



## looby

Ive just had Rigby weighed at the vets when he had his 2nd jab and he now weighs 3.5 kg!!! He was only 1.9kg 2 weeks ago! Little porker!!

xx


----------



## Janev1000

They grow their fastest up until 12-16 weeks so it will slow down at some stage. Biscuit was approx 3.2kg at 9 weeks and at 16 weeks is slowing down and is now 5.8kg. Once you start taking your puppy out for walks, it can make a big difference. The first week we started taking Biscuit out, he hardly gained at all.


----------

